# Opposites



## Lady Nyxie (Aug 30, 2006)

Let's see if this new game will work. Thanks for the idea ededdeddy.

I say a phrase and the next person has to say the opposite. Obviously the most fun is being the first person since the second person can get stuck with some pretty funny opposites. I'll start:

I hate cleaning the litter pan.


----------



## ededdeddy (May 16, 2007)

I love cleaning the litter pan

I hate dancing on the roof in my underwear


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

I love dancing on the roof in Ed X 3 brand underwear


When I walk down the street, people smile at me


----------



## ededdeddy (May 16, 2007)

When I walk down the street people frown at me

I hate getting stuck in traffic


----------



## Lady Nyxie (Aug 30, 2006)

I love getting stuck in traffic.

I hate picking my nose.


----------



## ededdeddy (May 16, 2007)

I love picking my nose..finally one I don't have to lie about


I hate stepping on dog poo


----------



## Dixie (Feb 18, 2009)

There's nothing like the feel of warm puppy poo between your toes on a cold winter morning!


Halloween is my favorite time of year, for all the magic it brings....


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Halloween is my least favorite time of year, for all the calories it brings:googly:


I hate it when I hit a deer while driving


----------



## Lady Nyxie (Aug 30, 2006)

I love hitting a deer while driving... a car can be fixed and a dead deer makes a cool prop.

I hate digging my undies out of my butt in public.


----------



## Lady Nyxie (Aug 30, 2006)

Alright, I have to admit it, I love digging my undies out of my butt in public.

I hate it when the dog scoots his butt across my clean carpet.


----------



## Wildcat (Nov 3, 2007)

I love it when the dog scoots his butt across my clean carpet. I've sold 3 of his modern art masterpieces this week.

I never hot box my waitress with the table cloth.


----------



## Night Watchman (Aug 15, 2009)

I love to hot box the waitress, it is more satifying than leaving a tip.

I like all the ToTs that come to my haunt.


----------



## Lady Nyxie (Aug 30, 2006)

I hate all the ToT's that come to my haunt... rotten little beggars.

I love Halloween.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

I hate Halloween - it's too scary:googly:


I love being able to drive down the road holding a scalding hot cup of coffee with my knees and not having it spill on me.


----------



## Lady Nyxie (Aug 30, 2006)

I love driving down the road holding a scalding hot cup of coffee with my knees and having it spill on me... makes me all hot down yonder. 

I hate finding unidentified hair in my food.


----------



## The Archivist (May 31, 2009)

I love finding unidentified hair in my food - get to sue the chain and get money!!

I hate jury duty!!


----------



## Lady Nyxie (Aug 30, 2006)

I love jury duty - I get all kinds of Halloween ideas if it is a good case.

I love pay day.


----------



## The Archivist (May 31, 2009)

I hate pay day - taxes and withholdings.

I love going to Costco (the female employees are HOT by the way)!!


----------



## Lady Nyxie (Aug 30, 2006)

I hate going to Costco - I am HOT and work there and this strange person keeps stalking me while I am at work.

I hate having cliff dwellers in my nose that I am unaware of.

p.s. Wildcat - I may be interested in purchasing some art.


----------



## The Creepster (Sep 18, 2009)

I love it when I have cliff dwellers

I hate it when Creepster lives under my bed


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

I love having the Creepster living under my bed. He scares all the monsters away.

I hate that the cat has puked everyday this week.


----------



## The Creepster (Sep 18, 2009)

I love cat puke...its the best

I hate getting my hair cut at the barber school for the blind


----------



## morbidmike (Sep 11, 2009)

I love getting my head shaved at the barber school for the 


I hate wearing my underware for 11 days straight


----------



## The Creepster (Sep 18, 2009)

I love wearing mikes underwear for 11 days straight...no more thongs though they chafe 

I hate using the neighbor for a sled


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

I love using the neighbor for a sled, we've become best friends.

I hate getting attitude from some punk kid.


----------



## morbidmike (Sep 11, 2009)

I love getting attitude from punk kids gives me a reason to be violent like I need a reason


I hate eating my own boogers


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

I love when Mike eats his own boogers, then I don't have to see them hanging from his nose.

I love listening to Shakespeare read in Latin.


----------



## morbidmike (Sep 11, 2009)

I hate doing that your wierd i love typo's


I hate wearing a thong all the time


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

I love wearing thongs, especialy why they crawl up your butt.

I hate when I screw up.


----------



## morbidmike (Sep 11, 2009)

I love it when I screw up it benefits me


I hate snorting powdered surgar


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

I love snorting powdered sugar, it's the onlything I can afford.

I hate sticking my tongue on a battery.


----------



## morbidmike (Sep 11, 2009)

I love sticking my tounge on a battery only cars though


I hate scooting my butt on the floor like a dog


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

I love scooting my butt on the floor, it's the concreate burns I hate.

I love wearing pretty dresses.


----------



## The Creepster (Sep 18, 2009)

I do love a nice floral pattern.....

I hate taking a shower


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

I hate taking a shower. If licking is good enough for the dogs, it's good enough for me.

I love the feel of silky things on me.


----------



## morbidmike (Sep 11, 2009)

mee too but I'll say I hate it my silk thong is riding up


I love looking at my spouse


----------



## morbidmike (Sep 11, 2009)

*bump* I hate looking at my spouse


I love maids bearing cookies who can install delta faucets


----------



## PrettyGhoul (Oct 7, 2005)

I HATE maids bearing cookies who can install delta faucets (will I go to hell for just lying? because quite frankly if I had some plumber who also served me cookies? I'd be cool with that).

I love flowers, the more colors the better.


----------



## The Creepster (Sep 18, 2009)

I hate flowers.... period

I love being nice to everyone...give peace a chance


----------



## morbidmike (Sep 11, 2009)

I hate people,chances, peace,and being nice to people.... period!!!!!!


I love pres Obama lamma ziggidy bopp


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

You're so mean. Here goes... I don't love pres Obama. I liked it better when the rest of the world hated us. You shouldn't get sick unless you know you'll be able to afford it. What we really need is to get involved in a few more wars to get this country back to work again.

I hate to lie. I taste bile in my mouth when I do.


----------



## morbidmike (Sep 11, 2009)

I love the taste of stomache bile expecially stewed



I hate not being hated


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

I love being not hated. I'm glad someone has not made it their mission in life to kill me.

I hate the high cost of good, quality props.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

I love the high cost of good quality props. Makes me feel as if I'm contributing to our economic recovery when I buy one.

I hate burning my tongue on hot pizza cheese


----------



## The Creepster (Sep 18, 2009)

I love burning ANYTHING including myself

I hate not having a riding lawn mower to ride in the house


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

I love riding the lawn mower in the house (the dog would hate it though)

I hate kicking something hard enough that my toe nail comes off. (a recent occurrence )


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

I love kicking something so hard my toenail comes off. I think we should shed nails like we do our skin and hair. It's just not natural for something to stay on our bodies that long.

I hate making idle conversation on the phone.


----------



## The Creepster (Sep 18, 2009)

I love making idle chit-chat...thats why the tele-markets don't call me anymore

I hate not having debt


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

I love not having debt! Nuff said,

I hate it when my cat horks hairballs.


----------



## The Creepster (Sep 18, 2009)

I love my hairballs...making a sweater with them


I hate having Enron stocks


----------



## morbidmike (Sep 11, 2009)

I love having enron stocks and GM too


I hate having a brazilian wax done


----------



## The Creepster (Sep 18, 2009)

I love it cause I have 2 women that do it WOOF!

I hate not sweating while eating bacon cheeseburgers


----------



## morbidmike (Sep 11, 2009)

I love not sweating while eating a cheeseburger

I have pulling my fingernails off


----------



## The Creepster (Sep 18, 2009)

I love pulling nails

I hate open sores


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Open sores are the most colorful kind there are. And if you're still bleeding, there is movement added to that picture.

I hate to hear what my husband has to say when he finds out how much I spent today.


----------



## morbidmike (Sep 11, 2009)

I'd love to hear your hubby yell at you


I love to not do what I'm told to do


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

I hate not doing what I'm told to do. It makes me feel as if I'm an evil, wicked person who shall go straight to Hell and burn in everlasting fire, or - even worse - end up in The Creepster's crematorium:googly:

I love not having to eat slugs


----------



## morbidmike (Sep 11, 2009)

I hate not being able to find slugs they are very nutritional and I love them!!!


I love being non submisive


----------



## The Creepster (Sep 18, 2009)

I hate being Brutally dominate

I love being a patriot


----------



## morbidmike (Sep 11, 2009)

I hate being a viking fan


I love that Im beautiful


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

I hate being beautiful. People are so terribly envious of me:googly:


I love the feel of the winter sun shining on my face


----------



## The Creepster (Sep 18, 2009)

I hate sunshine in winter..on the snow...reflections make target acquisitions difficult:googly:

I love the smell of spent brass


----------



## Zurgh (Dec 21, 2009)

I hate the smell of my brass being spent uselessly, just to make noise.



I love all the wasps my garden attracts.


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

I hate being stung by wasps my garden attracts

I love a good steak dinner


----------



## morbidmike (Sep 11, 2009)

I hate steak I'm a veggietarian (except for chiocken nugget's)


I love fresh snow


----------



## Bone To Pick (Oct 23, 2007)

I hate fresh snow. I much prefer it half-melted and sullied.

I love root beer floats.


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

I hate it cause I can't have them since I became diabetic

I love long walks on the beach in the early morning


----------



## Monk (Aug 26, 2008)

I hate long walks anywhere before noon.


I eat reasonable portions.


----------



## Evil Queen (Mar 8, 2008)

I hate the word reasonable.

I love the smell of burning pumpkin.


----------



## STOLLOWEEN (Apr 13, 2008)

I hate the smell of burning pumpkin especially when they are made of papier mache.

I love the sound of wind chimes.


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

I hate the wind chimes cause the wind usually blows a lot of paper in the yard

I love rain hitting the awning at night


----------



## STOLLOWEEN (Apr 13, 2008)

I hate the rain hitting the awning at night because we don't have any awnings......

I love the smell of baking bread


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

I hate the smell of baking bread cause it makes me hungry

I love bright starry nights


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

I hate bright starry nights - you can't bury the bodies without being seen


I love being smart


----------



## The Creepster (Sep 18, 2009)

I hate being smart....because I have nothing in common with most people lol

I love going to the hospital and laughing at the sick


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

I hate going to the hospital.......two many blood tests

I love going to the beach


----------



## STOLLOWEEN (Apr 13, 2008)

I hate going to the beach, didn't you ever see "Jaws"?

I love deep dish pizza.


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

I hate deep dish pizza cause it's not on my diet

I love decorating for Halloween


----------



## morbidmike (Sep 11, 2009)

I hate decorating for halloween because my props scare me


I love kicking small dogs


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

I hate kicking small dogs - you can't get any lift on them


I love trying on new clothes


----------



## Evil Queen (Mar 8, 2008)

I hate trying on new clothes, they never look as good on as they do on the mannequins.

I love sewing.


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

I hate sewing cause I always stab myself with the needle

I love French dip subs from Arbys


----------



## STOLLOWEEN (Apr 13, 2008)

I hate French Dip because I alway spill the au jus

I love to snorkel in the ocean.


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

I hate to snorkel in the ocean cause of the sharks

I love a bright, starry night in Late Autumn


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

I hate Goblin cutting in line. 

Edit: I hate bright starry night in Late Autumn, it makes it harder to hide the bodies 

I love gardening


----------



## STOLLOWEEN (Apr 13, 2008)

I hate to garden because I can't stand grubs

I love to carve giant pumpkins


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

I hate to carve giant pumpkins, I get a hernia lifting them

I love making props 
__________________


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

I hate making props cause they never look right

I love Swiss steak


----------



## morbidmike (Sep 11, 2009)

I hate swiss steak cause it's nasty BARF


I love choking people that deserve it


----------



## The Creepster (Sep 18, 2009)

I hate choking people that deserve it...because I don't discriminate...I would choke everyone for no reason at all

I love seeing people happy


----------



## Evil Queen (Mar 8, 2008)

I hate seeing happy people, they must be up to something.

I love early morning walks on the beach.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

I hate early morning walks on the beach - too many crabs out at that time of day.


I love a good snowball fight


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

I hate a snowball fight. Too many people aim for your head

I love watching an old 50's horror movie


----------



## morbidmike (Sep 11, 2009)

I hate watching old 50's horror movies because their better ethan modern day flick's


I love listening to death rap music


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

I hate listening to death rap music because someone always complains

I love to build a snowman


----------



## The Creepster (Sep 18, 2009)

I hate building snowmen 

I love hearing about how special your kid is


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

I hate that I have no kids

I love chocolate cake


----------



## The Creepster (Sep 18, 2009)

I hate chocolate cake

I love COOKIES


----------



## Dark Star (Nov 6, 2007)

I hate that cookies are so fattening 

I love the smell of fresh cut grass


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

I hate the smell of fresh cut grass cause it stirs up an old allergy

I love a quiet, uneventful day


----------



## Lambchop (Jan 28, 2011)

I hate quiet and uneventful days. They bore me to death.

I love a good beer buzz in the morning.


----------

